# Truth (Seigler) SM reel



## luckyOC (Apr 3, 2010)

Selling a Truth (Seigler) SM. Second owner, but have had the reel serviced at Seigler, and the clicker knob (small) and handle bushing replaced.
No mechanical issues, casts great, clicker doesn't get bumped as easily.
Some fading on the red anodized aluminum, other wise good condition.
$200, plus shipping (if not a local pickup). Can take PayPal or Zelle.

.


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

Where are you located in case I want to take a look at it?


----------



## luckyOC (Apr 3, 2010)

delmarva area

thanks!


----------



## Wvwaterman (Jul 7, 2014)

I know this is a really old post but do you still have this reel available?


----------



## luckyOC (Apr 3, 2010)

Yes its still available, this post was forgotten =-)
I remembered i had it listed, will close this up if you have moved on.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

LuckyOC

If WVwaterman is no longer interested I will take it.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Well I guess I am the only one interested in the Truth.

I will still take it if the Seller responds in the next week or two.


----------



## luckyOC (Apr 3, 2010)

Its yours Garboman if you want it!
ill cover the shipping, send me your info, ill reply with mine.

Pending sale.

Thanks!


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

I will take it, sending my contact information

Thanks


----------



## luckyOC (Apr 3, 2010)

Recieved and replied, thanks!


----------



## luckyOC (Apr 3, 2010)

Sold to Mr Garboman! Thanks P&S.


----------



## luckyOC (Apr 3, 2010)

Sold, thanks!


----------

